# [Game] Tuxkart ma SUper!

## koma

http://supertuxkart.berlios.de/ a chi interessasse  :Smile:  e se qualche buon'anima facesse pure un ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## _Rugg_

è da matti!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Rugg_

Se però una volta scompattato non c'è il configure...come si fa ad installarlo  :Shocked: 

----------

## lavish

./autogen.sh && ./configure && make

----------

## _Rugg_

thanks !!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

ebuild?? ma è in portage!! lo sto emergendo adesso.. cmq tnx coma per la segnalazione è fichissimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Come si chiama X-Drum, io non lo trovo, ho solo tuxkart che è diverso?

----------

## lavish

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ebuild?? ma è in portage!! lo sto emergendo adesso.. cmq tnx coma per la segnalazione è fichissimo 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Secondo me ti stai confondendo fra supertux e tuxkart   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ebuild?? ma è in portage!! lo sto emergendo adesso.. cmq tnx coma per la segnalazione è fichissimo 

 

No c'e' solo un richiesta https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75416

----------

## X-Drum

si vero ho fatto confusione con tuxracer avevo visto la richiesta su bugs.gentoo...potrei provare a riciclare l'ebuild per tuxracer aggiungendo le altre dipendenze di super...in fin dei conti è un fork

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Le librerie che ha bisogno per il configure sono

```
libsdl

sdl-image

sdl-ttf
```

ma poi mi os incricca nel make

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> ma poi mi os incricca nel make

 

? Da me si e' compilato subito senza problemi (a 64bit)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ? Da me si e' compilato subito senza problemi (a 64bit)

 

Potresti postarmi un 

```
$ epm -qa | grep sdl
```

(epm nel pacchetto epm)

----------

## lavish

suuuure

```
lavish@darkstar ~ $ epm -qa | grep sdl

sdl-ttf-2.0.7

sdl-gfx-2.0.12

sdl-image-1.2.4

libsdl-1.2.7-r3

sdl-net-1.2.5

sdl-mixer-1.2.5-r1

emul-linux-x86-sdl-1.0

sdl-perl-2.1.2-r1
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

ok provo ad installare tutte quelle sdl secondo me ne manca una a me. Poi passo a fare l'ebuild una volta che mi fa il make

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Poi passo a fare l'ebuild una volta che mi fa il make

 

Grande! Cmq per ora e' ancora ingiocabile  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Grande! Cmq per ora e' ancora ingiocabile 

 

Vabbe ma almeno per avere l'ebuild, cosi' faccio un po' di pratica ne fare ebuild

EDIT: mi da sempre lo stesso errore non capisco. Ok forse ci sono....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ecco l'ebuild

[CUT]

cancellato per non lasciare un ebuild non funzionante. c'e' un ebuild che va ora https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75416

----------

## Kryptik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok ecco l'ebuild

 

Right when I wanted it. I love you.

----------

## fabius

Provato l'ebuild. Problemi:

* non installa le immagini (images/*.png) ed il font VeraBd.ttf;

* l'eseguibile viene copiato in /usr/games invece che in /usr/games/bin.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@fabius: ottimo ora lo correggo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ragazzi hanno fatto un ebuild che funziona https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=46724 sembrerebbe che sia il Makefiles.am che contiene degli errori. Questo ebuild li ripara.

EDIT: In questo ebuild mancano 

```
        >=media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.3    

        >=media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.6
```

in RDEPEND

----------

## oRDeX

ma è solo a me che non va la musica??e non riesco neanche ad aprire la schermata opzioni->audio

----------

## oRDeX

Ho usato l'ebuild dato da fedeli, ma qnd lancio il gioco mi va sempre in errore sul cariamento delle immagini e del font...però nella sua dir /usr/share/games/supertuxkart c'è tutto....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai usato il mio o quello che ha fatto il tipo. Il mio dava errore

----------

## akiross

 *Quote:*   

> It is not really meant to be playable, it however should give a preview onto all those new features.

 

Notato anche questo (come wormux) ma aspettero' una stabile e playable  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

Io sono riuscito a giocare..ma è abbastanza strano..addirittura quando finisco una gara mi esce scritto congratulazion..e non succede più niente!!

Effettivamente è ancora la 0.0.0.0   :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@oRDeX: no e' la 0.0.0-1  :Laughing: 

----------

